# best aromatic you've smoked?



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

as the title states. i'm interested in finding some very very good aromatics. suggestions on your favorites? also while we're at it, what are some of the best english tobac's


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

My best aro so far is probably trout stream. You could also try an English aro mix in sillems black, which many like. Im not partial to it but I only true it once. At this point I don't want to deal with the ghosting of lay in my aro pipe or aro in any other pipe though.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't have a big enough "sample size" as of yet but clearly, a bulk Vanilla Cavendish blend from my B&M.


----------



## Ardarel (Sep 16, 2007)

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic is to me a delicious and underrated treat.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Hmm. . .Tough question, because people vary in what they consider an aromatic. If we go by "tobacco with added flavor", then 90% of blends are aromatics. 

If that's the definition, than I'd say ABF (Burley w/ light cocao flavor).

But if you are interested more in a tobacco that presents more added flavor than tobacco flavor, pleasantly, than I'd say Milan's Honey Smoke (coconut casing) or McClelland's Christmas Spirit (Cocoa, Pecan, Rum).


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

And there you go, 7 suggestions from 4 people, lol. Any specific flavoring you were thinking of?


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

sillems blue and red


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

MacBaren Honey & Chocolate
Dans Devils Holiday


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

H&H Classic Burley Kake wins by a mile for me. Their Trout Stream is also quite good.

If you want to try an aromatic English Just for Him's Ruins of Isengard is excellent.

English: For me it's Penzance, C&D Tuskegee Airman, Frog Morton Across the Pond, Consummate Gentleman and Lancer's Slices (I have a feeling I might be adding one or two to this list once I get to crack the tin of Night Cap (I love Syrian Latakia) and Early Morning Pipe that are on the way.)


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

Boswell's Christmas Cookie and Berry Cobbler. These are the 2 Boswell aromatics I have tried so far and they are great. Hopefully I get to try some more soon.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> as the title states. i'm interested in finding some very very good aromatics. suggestions on your favorites? also while we're at it, what are some of the best english tobac's


Here is a very small list of some very good English blends, in my opinion:

Esoterica: Penzance

GL Pease: Westminster, Odyssey, Meridian, Key Largo, and pretty much any other english/balkan blend he has

Cornell and Diehl: Rajah's Court, Stratfordshire, Epiphany

McClelland: 3 Oaks (syrian or cyprian), Syrian Super Balkan, Frog Morton series

I could go on...


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

For aromatics look at Boswells Web site and choose five or six, then call them up and order about two ounces each. They only cost $2.50 an ounce so five would only cost twenty five dollars plus shipping. They make decent aromatics if you like that sort of thing and they are super nice people. For English, the quintessential English is Dunhills London Mixture, but as long as you are ordering from Boswells they do make an English blend so you could order it with the aromatics. They can give you good advice and are happy to do so. +1 on the cobs. You can pick them up at Walgreens for five dollars.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> ... (I have a feeling I might be adding one or two to this list once I get to crack the tin of Night Cap (I love Syrian Latakia) and Early Morning Pipe that are on the way.)


should be there tomorrow!

As already stated, Penzance. It's amazing!!!

As for aromatics? ... Hmmm that's a tough one.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam_Wheat said:


> should be there tomorrow!


Paul,

Can't wait!

Thanks!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Again, it depends on how you define an aromatic. My favorite heavily cased aromatics are SG Chocolate Flake & Luxury Twist Flake.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

I enjoy Petersons Deluxe Mixture..
Very tasty imo.

I am still a "closet" Lane 1Q fan on occasion as well..

Vin


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Again, it depends on how you define an aromatic. My favorite heavily cased aromatics are SG Chocolate Flake & Luxury Twist Flake.


That's drawing a pretty hard line to call those two "heavily cased" aromatics IMO. I know the quibble about what is and isn't an aromatic will surely go on forever but I don't remember ever seeing these referred to in that manner before. I was going to recommend H&H Burley Kake before, however since I've had the "discussion" of rather it is an aro or not before I just went on.

Do you view 1792 as an aromatic considering the tonquin casing? If not, why? Not picking at all, just kind of interested in your take on one of your fav's after the above.

To answer the OP's question since I couldn't just keep quiet:

H&H Burley Kake
Scotty's Butternut Burley
Dan's DaVinci
Blue Note
Milonga

The top 3 definitely in that order for my moneys worth. :thumb:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

C&D's Autumn Evening is the only aro I've had that tastes like I expected it to taste from the smell. Unfortunately, a little maple syrup goes a long way for me; the tin should last for years.

SG Chocolate Flake is definitely my favorite, though I'd describe it as 'lightly flavored' rather than 'heavily cased'. It seems to be just a hint of chocolate with more flavor coming from the latakia than the chocolate to me.

I dunno about burley blends; are these considered aromatics? Moe's Confetti would be my favorite there, but again, I'm not sure that can be considered an aromatic.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I guess what I meant is heavily cased compared to most tobaccos I smoke. Like some people would consider Stonehaven an aromatic, but I wouldn't since it is very lightly cased, to the point that I can't even tell during a bowl. But I consider both (CF & LTF) to be heavily cased because the casing comes through in both the pre-light aroma & the taste after being lit. Perhaps not the best choice of words I admit. 

I'll restate: Chocolate Flake & Luxury Twist Flake are my favorite aromatics.

Yes, I do consider 1792 to be an aromatic although a very unusual one, I would highly recommend it. I would say it's pretty heavily cased.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> I guess what I meant is heavily cased compared to most tobaccos I smoke. Like some people would consider Stonehaven an aromatic, but I wouldn't since it is very lightly cased, to the point that I can't even tell during a bowl. But I consider both (CF & LTF) to be heavily cased because the casing comes through in both the pre-light aroma & the taste after being lit. Perhaps not the best choice of words I admit.
> 
> I'll restate: Chocolate Flake & Luxury Twist Flake are my favorite aromatics.
> 
> Yes, I do consider 1792 to be an aromatic although a very unusual one, I would highly recommend it. I would say it's pretty heavily cased.


Makes perfect sense to me.

I have to admit I don't even really think about anything being an aro or not anymore. Doesn't matter to me. I'm pretty simple....I either likey or I don't for the most part and it matters not what label you put on it. I just say this to tell you I'd actually never thought about 1792 being an aromatic blend until about 1/2 way through the first post. Aromatic doesn't necessarily mean bad to me. I think that's why the "heavily cased" raised my eyebrow. When I read that I start thinking of the bad (IMO) PG soaked, goopy, hard to smoke, bite you aromatics that give the quality ones a bad name.

Anyway, thanks for your thoughts. Similar to my own it seems. I think most blends are "cased" somewhat. Some are just done with higher quality methods and/or more to enhance rather than cover up or create flavors that otherwise don't exist.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Hmm. . .Tough question, because people vary in what they consider an aromatic.


Told ya so!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Gawith Hoggarth & Co. Dark Flake Scented
Samuel Gawith 1792 Flake
Samuel Gawith Bracken Flake

:heh:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

ultramag said:


> Makes perfect sense to me.
> 
> I think most blends are "cased" somewhat. Some are just done with higher quality methods and/or more to enhance rather than cover up or create flavors that otherwise don't exist.


I think you are right and that you might be able to replace most with all in your second sentence. At least if GLP is to be believed. In fact, this is the one problem I think with the idea that if the commercial tobacco market is ever actually banned or dies for economic reasons we could somehow just grow our own tobacco. The fact is tobacco itself probably would not provide the smoking experiences we all desire and are used to. In fact, I think there is a lot more processing of all types done to even the blends that we think of as "straight tobacco taste" blends. These discussions always remind me of the following from GLP's website:

"This leads to questions about casing and sauces...

In fact, very few, if any, tobaccos on the market today are NOT cased. Casing is the process of adding sugars and flavouring agents before the leaf is further processed. The raw leaf is be soaked or sprayed with a heavy solution of sugars and flavourings like liquorice, vanilla, tonquin, and so on. The amount of sauce absorbed by the leaf depends on the method of application, the structure of the leaf, and the length of time the leaf is in contact with the sauce before further processing. The leaf is then processed as usual. It can be conditioned and cut, or pressed and held to allow further fermentation. It can be heated, steamed, toasted, or just allowed to "bulk" in the atmosphere.

Raw tobacco, frankly, usually doesn't taste very good, and has poor smoking characteristics. Very few smokers have ever experienced tobaccos, especially virginias and burleys, that do not have SOME sort of casing applied. It's not the casing that turns smokers of "pure" tobacco off; it's the flavourings. When used delicately, they enhance the flavour of the tobacco itself. When used heavily, as in most American style aromatic tobaccos, they can overpower the underlying tobacco flavours.

*Q: So, are your tobaccos cased?*
A: Some of the leaf we use is cased by the primary processor according to our specifications. In some cases, we do additional casing before blending. So, the answer is yes. It's an important and necessary step in providing the best possible smoking experience, and that's what it's all about, right?

*I don't smoke flavoured tobaccos...*
Almost all tobaccos sold are flavoured in some way. Again, raw tobacco is not always the most pleasant thing to smoke, so it needs a little help. Flavourings can be applied with the casing, or after processing, in which case they are known as top-dressings. The difference is subtle, but important. Top dressings provide specific aromas in the tin, but tend to dissipate or flame off when the tobacco is smoked, or even just allowed to air out. The flavourings in the casing is deeper in the leaf, fully absorbed, and is therefore less ephemeral. As with so many things, the dose makes the poison. Just as a little salt can enhance a dish without making it salty, the right amount of flavouring can enhance the taste of the tobacco without overpowering it.

*So, you do use flavourings...*
Of course. In addition to the flavouring agents in the casing sauces, we do, in some cases, add a top dressing as well. We use natural products. Some of the blends are topped with rum, brandy or whisky. Others have additional natural flavours added. If you're asking the question, we must be doing it right."

-GLP


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

For a subtle, well-balanced aromatic SG 'Chocolate Flake' is my hands down favorite. The chocolate nuance weaves its way through the creamy latakia like a Wagnerian "Leitfaden." A strong cup of coffee rounds out the experience. Given some time to age and mellow a bit, CF has even more rewards in store!

For unapologetic, more in-your-face aromatics that still do not sacrafice one whit of tobacco enjoyment:

First place - SG 'Grousemoor.' Truly unique. Truly "love it or hate it." There is a reason it has been around for about 200 years. I find it best in a tall, relatively narrow billiard that seems to concentrate the floral essence especially well.

Honorable mention - G&H 'Rum Flake.' Rum and maple sugar toppings that leave a pleasant, sweet taste without stomping on the tobacco enjoyment. The description says that there is also licorice; but I have never been able to single that flavor out at all. Delicious.

My go-to "crowd pleaser" aromatic when sidestream / room note is important (company) - Larsen '1864.' Lots of chocolate, but far less tobacco enjoyment (imo.)

As others have said, I will place SG '1792' in a category by itself.

My top English: 'Penzance.' Without question.

Honorable mention: Rattray's 'Black Mallory.'

It will be interesting to see if / how any of the new Dunhills will fit in against the 'Penzance' for English, and 'Royal yacht' (tonquin, from what I have read) amongst the aros. I have vowed not to touch any of these tins for 6 months. Time will tell.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> In fact, this is the one problem I think with the idea that if the commercial tobacco market is ever actually banned or dies for economic reasons we could somehow just grow our own tobacco. The fact is tobacco itself probably would not provide the smoking experiences we all desire and are used to.


Very good point, unfortunately.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fritzchen said:


> For a subtle, well-balanced aromatic SG 'Chocolate Flake' is my hands down favorite. The chocolate nuance weaves its way through the creamy latakia like a Wagnerian "Leitfaden."


Yes! It's not only my favorite aromatic, right now it's my favorite latakia blend.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://gatlinburlier.com/images/th_wo_larsen_signature.jpg

Hands down* W.O. Larsen Signature*. You can throw in some cherry, black raspberry to give it a kick! About 6/6 times i've received a positive comment, like: Wow thats good, whatever your smoking that is wonderful, (cop) at first i thought you were smoking something else but that smells good, etc. And at a cafe i was noticing some law students sniffing their own clothes and smiling. This is an amazing attention grabber that leaves a positive note on pipe smokers.


----------



## shotokun16 (Jul 5, 2010)

http://gatlinburlier.com/images/th_wo_larsen_signature.jpg








Hands down* W.O. Larsen Signature*. You can throw in some cherry, black raspberry to give it a kick! About 6/6 times i've received a positive comment, like: Wow thats good, whatever your smoking that is wonderful, (cop) at first i thought you were smoking something else but that smells good, etc. And at a cafe i was noticing some law students sniffing their own clothes and smiling. This is an amazing attention grabber that leaves a positive note on pipe smokers.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Well, for the sake of argument, Tambolaka is said to be nothing but straight tobacco, pressed and aged. While it may not be everyone's taste, it's a worthy tobacco. It's near the top of my desert island list.

As for my favorite full-on aromatic (which I will define by saying it has a dominant added aroma that is not normally present in tobacco) I like Solani"s Sweet Mystery X. I'm a sucker for black currant.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> In fact, this is the one problem I think with the idea that if the commercial tobacco market is ever actually banned or dies for economic reasons we could somehow just grow our own tobacco. The fact is tobacco itself probably would not provide the smoking experiences we all desire and are used to. In fact, I think there is a lot more processing of all types done to even the blends that we think of as "straight tobacco blends."


While we may never get back our McC's or S&G's, we would still have something. In time we would get somewhat used to our new fare I think, and we would even be able to flavor things with rum and whiskey easily! Just think, back in the day what was smoked was probably something at least slightly similar to what we'd be able to do in a worst case scenario.

But let's just hope it never gets to that point.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'd pass myself. If the tobacco marketplace disappears, I'll smoke what I've got (probably a lot less often to stretch it) and then give it up. I've smoked straight Virginia, right from the barn, and it's pretty much a waste of time. Don't underestimate the magic of the blenders.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> as the title states. i'm interested in finding some very very good aromatics. suggestions on your favorites? also while we're at it, what are some of the best english tobac's


I am assuming a little here but if you are new to English you may want to start with Penzance before you go to a hearty blend like a Dunhill 965 or the like. As for your main question, personally I am not a big aromatic tobacco fan but from what I hear Carole Burns at Pipeworks and wilk blends some really nice stuff.

Pipeworks & Wilke Pipe Shop; blended tobaccos, custom, Briar pipes & estate pipes.

for example this is what I think of when I hear the word arromatic:


> WILKE RUMCAKE
> Originally prepared as the 1993 Christmas blend, Rumcake proved so popular it was made available year round. This Jamaican rum laced blend is based on a mixture originally made for actor Basil Rathbone. This is the finest rum mixture offered anywhere!
> 
> Back to top
> ...


Also the Dutch are very well known for their fine aromatic blends. Look for Troost for example.
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/troosttobacco.html


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also I failed to mention the nice tobaccos in the esoterica line (Well Penzance was mentioned) but there are some nice aromatic and hybrid english in that line.
Esoterica Tobacciana 
Too bad the linked reviewer left Stonehaven out though. Stonehaven is the crowning acheivement of the esoterica line.

As for the ones listed the best "hybrid" in my opinion is the one with Cogniac (Pembroke). Its very nice and reminds me a bit of GL Pease Memphisto only that one had Rum and Syrian. Give it a shot, don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Broz (Oct 16, 2010)

Got a question to ask in this thread:

My B&M produces an excellent burley blend mixed with a little toasted hazelnut Cavendish. Does anyone know of a possible tinned equivalent?


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I used to blend my own tobacco. My favorite blends (both English and aromatic) were those I blended myself. Unfortunately, I've lost most of my recipes over the years (I haven't blended one in nearly 10 years). 

A decent English base is: 2 parts white burley, 1 part long Virginia, 1 part English flake. Then if you want a more full flavor add some perique or latikia. If you want it weaker, add 1 part medium burley. If you want an English/aromatic blend, add some Danish Cavendish and/or some whiskey. For more aromatic, add a fair amount of Danish or black Cavendish and/or some liqueur of some sort. Then let it sit for a while (6mo to a year is best, but if you are inpatient, the flavors will blend a bit and taste OK after a couple months).

Now, I don't go through the trouble of blending my own, and I don't store so many types of tobacco (if you blend your own you may need a few different types of Cavendish, several types of Virginia, several types of Burley, some different Oriental tobaccos, Kentucky, Latakia and Perique- I had some blends with 7 or 8 different tobaccos in them). I usually buy bulk out of the jars at the B&M. My favorite aromatics are usually the ones labeled "Amaretto."


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Best aromatic? I'd have to say Butternut Burley. Excellent, most excellent.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Broz said:


> Got a question to ask in this thread:
> My B&M produces an excellent burley blend mixed with a little toasted hazelnut Cavendish. Does anyone know of a possible tinned equivalent?


Sounds like your B&M has this blend:

McClelland Bulk Avenue Blend (Lane Match) Nutty Hazel

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/mcclellandbulk.html

I've never tried it but Wessex Premier Blue is described as having a Hazelnut top note:

_WESSEX Premier 50 gr. tin. 
A mild, aromatic blend of sweet Danish Black Cavendish and natural Virginias with a hazelnut top note._

Wessex Pipe Tobacco

McClelland's Easy Street has a walnut flavoring, so that might be close.

http://www.4noggins.com/mcclellandeasystreet50g.aspx


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

MB Vanilla Creme, Stanwells Melange, and PS B&B would be my favorites. if I can throw in an English blend not available in the US, I just love Condor!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I have heard Trout Stream mentioned more than once. I actually emailed Bob at pipesandcigars and asked him to toss in a bowl of Trout Stream for me to sample. He said he would do what he can so fingers crossed I will be sampling it next week. 

On topic I am not a huge fan of any tobacco with a noticeable flavor added. If it is enough to make the smoke pleasant but I still have to struggle to figure out the flavor I feel that is perfect. I am still in the new faze though so I am trying every tobacco I can get my hands on.


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I have heard Trout Stream mentioned more than once. I actually emailed Bob at pipesandcigars and asked him to toss in a bowl of Trout Stream for me to sample. He said he would do what he can so fingers crossed I will be sampling it next week.
> 
> On topic I am not a huge fan of any tobacco with a noticeable flavor added. If it is enough to make the smoke pleasant but I still have to struggle to figure out the flavor I feel that is perfect. I am still in the new faze though so I am trying every tobacco I can get my hands on.


As far as aromatics go, I love trout stream. And the flavorings don't really come up in taste as much as room note, at least from what I remember. I've been on a bit of a Virginia bender recently.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

1. christmas cookie
2. best of show
3. holiday spirit
4. uhles christmas (dont remember if its blend or mixture)
5. the stuff indigo sent me, i forgot the name and dont have the baggie with me, but its goooooood stuff.


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

WWhermit said:


> Best aromatic? I'd have to say Butternut Burley. Excellent, most excellent.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


add another voter for Scotty's Butternut Burley! I've been seeing a lot more of this Trout Stream popping up in threads. I'm going to have to see about some of that the next time I order some BB.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

what are some good bourbon/whiskey blends


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

gibson_es said:


> 5. the stuff indigo sent me, i forgot the name and dont have the baggie with me, but its goooooood stuff.


C&D's Autumn Evening.


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know if Lane 1-Q is considered an aromatic but it sure is nice. Can't go wrong with Butternut Burley as well. Trout Stream is very nice also.


----------



## BloodyCactus (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive only a small pool to compare but butternut burley is awesome on the nose!


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

hawg said:


> I don't know if Lane 1-Q is considered an aromatic but it sure is nice. Can't go wrong with Butternut Burley as well. Trout Stream is very nice also.


Lane's 1Q is certainly an aromatic. It's the top selling aromatic world wide. Captain Black claims the most sales, but 1Q is sold under so many different names, including Wilshire Blend at Tinderbox, that it beats out CB.

@bigdaddychester...Trout Stream is also a great aromatic, and is very similar to Butternut Burley. In fact the casing is almost identical, but I the tobaccos are a bit different. I like both myself.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

WWhermit said:


> @bigdaddychester...Trout Stream is also a great aromatic, and is very similar to Butternut Burley. In fact the casing is almost identical, but I the tobaccos are a bit different. I like both myself.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


Well based on that I'll have to give TS a shot to see for myself.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

Interesting, I find them nothing alike. I like BB but don't like TS. But I think we all interpet blends differently according to our pallettes.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

The differences in palates (and I don't mean just the various ways to spell the word) account for much disparity in tobacco preferences. In my case I love Trout Stream but can no longer stand Butternut Burley, which goes sour on me in the jar. One recent favorite of mine is another pipesandcigars blend, Egg Nog from Russ's Hearth and Home line. I'm currently smoking some of this, lightly infused with Flor de Cana rum. Good stuff.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Recently

Stanwell Melange. I was really, really surprised by how much I liked it.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I'll add Dan Da Vinci to my earlier list. A most excellent weed.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

I will mention this in the trade section but if you really enjoy aromatics I wouldn't mind swapping mine away. I am just not a big fan and would rather trade for something I would smoke.
I have: Tinder box Chartwell , WO larson old fashioned with the fancy 100g tin and Troost special cavendish in pouch. Everything has been opened except the Troost which is sealed. Also have a couple ounces of Peterson Sherlock Holmes to trade. Check my trader feedback I assure everything else is jarred and in top condition. Shoot a PM if this interests you and want to deal for some. Sorry for the brief highjack. Back to topic.


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Judges Mixture- Leavitt and Pierce , Harvard Sq., Cambridge


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

i gotten some how blends, and they smell great and smoke great for the first few puffs. then it burns as hot as hell itself and destroys the taste. is that what happens to some house blends? or is it just cheap tobacco. or do i just suck


----------



## B.L. Sims (Jan 14, 2010)

Evening Stroll

Its my go-to


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

I'll put in a vote for Peterson's Holiday 2010. Best aro I've tried so far in my short time smoking pipes. It tastes like Christmas.

Larry's Blend and GLP Westminster get my vote for English.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

EvoFX said:


> i gotten some how blends, and they smell great and smoke great for the first few puffs. then it burns as hot as hell itself and destroys the taste. is that what happens to some house blends? or is it just cheap tobacco. or do i just suck


No you're ok. That's what happens with cheap aromatic casing sprayed on to conceal the taste of the cheap tobacco underneath. Some chemical tasting cherry blends are infamous for this, for example. Yet the quality aros, like SG Celtic Talisman (a cherry blend) and Dan's Blue Note, do not have this problem, in my experience.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Agree with Butternut Burley, I'm also fond of the MacBaren Vanillas, WOL 2011, and just had some Sillems green today for the first time today and was in love with the coconutty goodness.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I accidentally spilled an entire can of Cherry Coke on some FVF once. I let it air out in the laundry room and stuffed it into my briar.

Best. Aromatic. Ever.


----------



## strongirish (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL! Kind of like the old Reeses Peanut butter cup comercials.


----------

